# What do you do IF



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Andrew Bynum has all the tools to be a dominating big man but is 2 years away???

http://www.draftcity.com/headlines.php

I draft him,plain and simple


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

truth said:


> Andrew Bynum has all the tools to be a dominating big man but is 2 years away???
> 
> http://www.draftcity.com/headlines.php
> 
> I draft him,plain and simple


I was hoping to trade down to get him, but I think that he'll go in the mid-to-late lottery, and I wouldn't mind us picking him at 8.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BrettNYK said:


> I was hoping to trade down to get him, but I think that he'll go in the mid-to-late lottery, and I wouldn't mind us picking him at 8.


if Wright,Greene and Webster are gone and Splitter is out,then hes probably worth the shot..


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*If he is 2 years away*

Pick him. I don't mind waiting at all. I just want good players. If this kid projects well and has no mental issues, I would take him at 8, even. 

Truth, Splitter is looking more and more like a center with raw offensive skills in a PF body. This gonna be a tough draft but I would side with Tap on this.....if Bynum looks as good as he sounds, I'll take the pivot. Remember, big guys always develop slower than smalls.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

From the reports,Bynum seriously changed his body and is really working his *** off..

I am all for drafting monster upside potential,with the caveat that we dont do anything stupid with the contracts of Penny and TT..I want to be a player in free agency in this lifetime....

What do you think the holdup is on Zeke naming a coach??Nate Macmillan?


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

isiah isnt gonna do it, he has to worry about his job security, he needs to eventually get the knicks to thr playoffs or hes gonna lose his job he doesnt have time to wait 3 or 4 years for a projct to develop..

isiah probably would trade the 8th pick for a player if he can..


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Baloney...*

Ownership cares about fannies in the seats. If the team shows promise, the fans will come. Besides, the success of this team does not rest on the shoulders of an 18 year old center...there are plenty of others to share the burden. If this kid really shows that much, they should pick him. IT will not trade the 8th pick. He could look really bad by giving up what proved to a young stud. He won't risk it.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Baloney...*



alphadog said:


> Ownership cares about fannies in the seats. If the team shows promise, the fans will come. Besides, the success of this team does not rest on the shoulders of an 18 year old center...there are plenty of others to share the burden. If this kid really shows that much, they should pick him. IT will not trade the 8th pick. He could look really bad by giving up what proved to a young stud. He won't risk it.


what promise is this team showing? they went from getting swept to the playoffs to not making it if the knicks dont make the playoffs this year or get swept in the first round where is the optimism gonna be thats gonna allow dolan to kepe selling the garden out?

and im not saying i wouldnt draft a guy on potential id rather the knicks rebuild but isiah himself doesnt have time or the job security to draft players who will take 3 or 4 years at the least to develop..

dolans main objective is to just make hte playoffs first not for the long term future of the knicks and isiah knows having the highest payroll in the league and not making the palyoffs two years in a row hes job might be in trouble hes gonna want quick fixes not projects..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> dolans main objective is to just make hte playoffs first not for the long term future of the knicks and isiah knows having the highest payroll in the league and not making the palyoffs two years in a row hes job might be in trouble hes gonna want quick fixes not projects..


lets agree that making the playoffs is the number 1 priority..

is there a player at the 8 spot who could really hep the Knicks??

Other than Wright,I dont see that player,unless you think Taft is holding back... :angel:

Where does that realistically leave us??
Trading for Kwame..Is he worth the number 8? 

Is there anyone else out there that we could realistically get that would help us???

I think Zeke is caught between a rock and a hard place...

He traded KVH so he could acquire Naz and then he trades Naz for two more power fowards and draft picks.And we arent talking high draft picks..I assume Dolan signed off on that trade,and in my mind anytime you trade your starting center for draft picks,you are REBUILDING..

If Bynum has the tools,you can not pass on a legit 7 foot 300 pounder.Its not like there are great options out there


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I don't give a crap..*

about making the playoffs and getting ousted early. I want to build a solid team. Knick management needs to understand that is what we, the fans, want. I wish people would stop talking about taking steps to make us a "playoff" team and start talking about and demanding that the Dolans start building a "championship" caliber team.

That being said, I would take Bynum at 8. The more I read about this kid, the more I want him. He sounds somewhat like Chandler with a centers body. Great character, family support, and physical tools. A Duncan protoge'. Whats not to like? Who can we get that will be better in the next 3 years?

I have finally settled on my 8th pick...unless he pulls out.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

truth said:


> lets agree that making the playoffs is the number 1 priority..
> 
> is there a player at the 8 spot who could really hep the Knicks??
> 
> ...


listen i wouldnt know bynum if he fell on top of me but if he has the potential to be a star im all for it i just dotn think isiah anbd dolans mindset is that..

maybe at 30 theyd look at a project but not at 8 and even 30 i think isiahs gonna try to trade the pick and a player for immediate help just liek he would do with the 8 if he got the right deal..

I just dont see them drafting bynum,dolan wants to make the playoffs and isiah doesnt have 4 years for bynum to develop.. 

i think isiah would rather trade the 8 pick but i dotn think its in much demand so if hes forced to pick hes gonan go with someoen more experienced and ready to help sooner then bynum..


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

*Re: I don't give a crap..*



alphadog said:


> about making the playoffs and getting ousted early. I want to build a solid team. Knick management needs to understand that is what we, the fans, want. I wish people would stop talking about taking steps to make us a "playoff" team and start talking about and demanding that the Dolans start building a "championship" caliber team.


i agree 100% but thast not gonan happen untill dolan sells the team..

plus u have to have a gm who has great job security otherwise he doesnt have time to rebuild hes more worried about saving his job then the long term plans and future..


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Even if I agreed with all your points..*

(and I don't) , I don't think IT can afford the bad PR of trading the 8th pick and having it blow up in his face. If he picks a guy that is only so-so, its OK because the draft is not supposed to yeild any stars. But if he trades a pick that turns out to be Wade II, or a future Duncan, he will be forever linked that...just as Portland is linked to having passed on Jordan. THAT is sosmething the fans don't forget. Remember, we could have selected Amare. Think Dolan wants a repeat of that? 

Last point: This draft pick, and whether or not he needs time to develop, is not going to determine if we make the playoffs or not this year, but it may be huge for the future of the team. In other words, even if the pick never played this year or next, the Knicks will still make moves to get better and probably still make the playoffs.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> This draft pick, and whether or not he needs time to develop, is not going to determine if we make the playoffs or not this year, but it may be huge for the future of the team.


exactly...There is nobody at the 8 slot that will be a significant upgrade over what we have...possible exceptions are Wright and Granger....

If we make a trade and they fill the need....great

But this kid Bynum is 17,7 feet,290 and training his *** off.I think there is a video of him on espn and you can see a world of a difference in his body in the last 6 months..

hes raw,but he does have post moves..if Stern invokes the "You are old enough to die for the country but not old enough for the NBA" that means 20 will be the magic number and guys like Bynum and Ogden ar 2 years down the road..

Until i saw the transformation of his body i was not sold on him.

check out the pics 

http://www.courant.com/sports/colle...88121.column?coll=hc-small-headlines-breaking

if he hits the weights,ges gonna be a monster


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> Andrew Bynum has all the tools to be a dominating big man but is 2 years away???
> 
> http://www.draftcity.com/headlines.php
> 
> I draft him,plain and simple



He is much further away than 2 years. Look how they describe his shot in the most recent article and how he doesn't know how to set picks.

The kid looks like a physical specimen, but the real indicator for him will be how fast he learns B-ball concepts, otherwise its diop all over again.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*your ignorance is showing...*

Amare, for example, was also supposed to be a long range project. The kid is smart and works hard. To pass on him would be a mistake. Who cares about his shot right now. He has touch, it's just that his shot has little arc...a very correctable flaw. Not drafting a kid because he doesn't yet set good picks?? Are you serious??! Please stick to box scores. If he is unavailable, then draft Petro, but otherwise this kid is the guy I want. He has work ethic, something that Petro is having questioned.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> He is much further away than 2 years. Look how they describe his shot in the most recent article and how he doesn't know how to set picks.
> 
> The kid looks like a physical specimen, but the real indicator for him will be how fast he learns B-ball concepts, otherwise its diop all over again.


I was thinking abut the same thing regarding Diop...The big difference is Bynum is far more athletic and i am impressed how much weight he has lost..
Look at Diop..The guy still isnt in shape

I think its all about heart and desire..Look at kwame..But i hear ya

check out the latest from Draftcity....I don think the knicks can afford to let this kid go unless they fall in love with Webster or Wright,and even then,Bynum may be worth the risk


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: your ignorance is showing...*



alphadog said:


> Amare, for example, was also supposed to be a long range project. The kid is smart and works hard. To pass on him would be a mistake. Who cares about his shot right now. He has touch, it's just that his shot has little arc...a very correctable flaw. Not drafting a kid because he doesn't yet set good picks?? Are you serious??! Please stick to box scores. If he is unavailable, then draft Petro, but otherwise this kid is the guy I want. He has work ethic, something that Petro is having questioned.



No, you're the one who is clearly ignorant. Since, you obviously can't read between the lines let me spell it out for you so you can catch up to the conversation. His shot having an arch has nothing to do with anything, its the fact that after all this basketball time he still has playground ( i.e. 0 ) shot mechanics. This means he hasn't picked anything up in that department at all, again because you seem real slow to grasp these concepts, this could be argued as a strong indicator of his basketball IQ and overall readiness. A guy who doesn't complete a proper screen or pick and roll at this point has some serious learning to do, especially a guy with limited shooting range.


Its the same thing with his Picks. They touch briefly about how he does it and where he goes afterwards, again drawing emphasis to the subtle fact that this kid really doesn't know what he's doing and he's not going to figure that out from the end of a bench.

I don't see why you always go on the attack when responding to me, did you get some hard classes in summer school or something. You need to relax and think before you post.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: your ignorance is showing...*



alphadog said:


> Amare, for example, was also supposed to be a long range project.



I had to clear up more of your wrong information. Amare was an uber athlete freak. If the NBA would have let people in without a HS degree Amare would have been here a year earlier based on Athletic ability alone. Furthermore Amare had amazing presence and timing. Eitherway if this kid Bynum were anything close to that level of athleticism this thread would be about how we should trade up to get him.

Second Amare beat the crap, and I do mean the crap, out of any competition thrown against him, even in the Nike camp that year which was full of talented guys he just ripped them to shreds. The dude has shoulders you could build a house on and everyone knew he would at the very leat be like Ben Wallace. His skills came second to his ability, the same cannot even be remotely said about this kid bynum. Comparing the two clearly shows you have no idea about either player.


Finally, Amare's slip was less due to his inexperience and more due to the fact that people thought he would be a head case, in the same vein of Caron Butler ( though his slip also had to do more with ability the concerns were the same). 

Amare's mom was in prison that tends to mess most people up especially when they have siblings to take care of. Amare was different and responded to the challenge like a man should.


In summation comparing the two players is fooish and uninformed. This is more of Djop comparision than anyone wants to admit right now, Djop being the more athletic ( sorry truth but he was a more athletic guy and probably still is ) and Bynum being obviously the more polished and skilled ( More as a testament to how little Djop truly knows) player. 

This whole crap about the next Shaq is just that. Shaq actually had a jumpshot in highschool and was quick kid, he looked more like Greg Oden than this kid at that age. Which is neither here nor there just giving you some perspective so you can readjust your opinion to one more realistic.

Anyway, A somewhat athletic big kid with no college experience, who is not really off the charts in anything should give anyone with a clue pause. The most important thing for this kid is how he responds to drills and how he picks up concepts in 5 on 5 or 2 on 2. Its something the test big men for and if this kid responds well to instruction and learning then I say its a go. In my mind I'm picturing the way Kaman was during his workouts where the I think Dunleavy had to come down and show him what he wanted to do, but after that he did perfectly.


Either way as I stated before I don't draft this kid before Tiago, or Wright, or Vasquez.


Green I could go either way on. Maybe I'm wrong and Bynum explodes and the Knicks become awesome. Good I welcome that. I could care less about the validity of my opinions as long as my team does well.

However, I'm fed up with these guys that don't know basketball or just flat out suck. Ariza was great for a second rounder but he doesn't do anything to prove he can ever start ( though I was wrong about his Asthma thank god) and Sweetney is starting to piss me the hell off when we could have had collison or hayes. Maybe he'll prove me wrong, I hope he does, right now I just want something to fill good about with this team and frankly I don't see it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> In summation comparing the two players is fooish and uninformed. This is more of Djop comparision than anyone wants to admit right now, Djop being the more athletic ( sorry truth but he was a more athletic guy and probably still is ) and Bynum being obviously the more polished and skilled ( More as a testament to how little Djop truly knows) player.


Diop is athletic??? Have you ever seen Diop play??Bynum gets up higher and is faster end to end...Bynum is just transforming his mody from pudgy 17 y.o to slim...Wait until he hits the weight room..Diop has no offensive skills..



> Either way as I stated before I don't draft this kid before Tiago, or Wright, or Vasquez.


Splitter is having serious buyout issues,and will probably pull out.And he isnt doing jack in the finals..You could make a strong argument for Wright..Vasquez???Where do you play him?? At the 4?? With the rest of the other 5 PFs???

However, I'm fed up with these guys that don't know basketball or just flat out suck. Ariza was great for a second rounder but he doesn't do anything to prove he can ever start ( though I was wrong about his Asthma thank god) and Sweetney is starting to piss me the hell off when we could have had collison or hayes. Maybe he'll prove me wrong, I hope he does, right now I just want something to fill good about with this team and frankly I don't see it.

Ariza is #$%^ ing 19!!!!He was a great pickup for a FIRST rounder.Dont really understand your feelings on that one... Hes young,good fundamentals,our best wing defender,great rebounder with energy and showed great promise.And thats at 210 pounds.Hes a jump shot away from being an excellent player..Yet you like Collison???? Talk to me about Ariza in 3 years... :cheers:


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> Diop is athletic??? Have you ever seen Diop play??Bynum gets up higher and is faster end to end...Bynum is just transforming his mody from pudgy 17 y.o to slim...Wait until he hits the weight room..Diop has no offensive skills..


He sure doesn't, however Djop is a shot blocking machine that runs the floor decently, no offense but are you sure we are talking about the same player? 
You don't get as many blocks in a game as Djop does ( I think 5 in one game) being non-athletic. Still your point is taken about him having no offensive ( and limited defensive) abilities which is what I was saying as well. Djop also does well in the post as he is a strong person he just isn't very mobile so while he can limit penetration god help him if the opponent pulls a fake or a spin around.

Hitting the weight isn't going to make Bynumany smarter or better at basketball, just stronger, which is not a real concern for him.


> Splitter is having serious buyout issues,and will probably pull out.And he isnt doing jack in the finals..You could make a strong argument for Wright..Vasquez???Where do you play him?? At the 4?? With the rest of the other 5 PFs???


First and foremost the fact that you think the 4 position is locked down on this team is a huge mistake. It isn't. I don't care how many 6'8 and under guys you throw at this position it's not going to stick. We may have a ton, that doesn't mean any of them are good enought to be labeled our power forward of the Future. Damn right I play vasquez at the 4 and roll the dice on what he can become, form what I've seen he's already more athletic than our hole squad of undersized under achieving little big men.


Those issues are being a bit exaggerated as he has stated he will be himself out if necessary. As for doing jack in the finals you couldn't be more wrong. Granted he is showing the inability to create for himself on offense, but on defense he is changing the composition of the game. You should take some time and read draft cities articles or rather coverage of these games they are actually pretty good imo.



> Ariza is #$%^ ing 19!!!!He was a great pickup for a FIRST rounder.Dont really understand your feelings on that one... Hes young,good fundamentals,our best wing defender,great rebounder with energy and showed great promise.And thats at 210 pounds.Hes a jump shot away from being an excellent player..Yet you like Collison???? Talk to me about Ariza in 3 years... :cheers:



Ariza is not just a jump shot away, the kid plays hard and good defense but his knowledge of the court and offense is real limited, he also has a real problem on switch defense and knowing where to be on the court a lot. 

He makes up for this with effort but that will last only so long, however he is 20 ( at least in 3 weeks) so who knows. He just doesn't excite me though sorry, I thought he would have picked up more from being at UCLA, he is a turnover prone player ( he averages almost one a game in his limited playtime), however like I said who knows maybe he'll edge Crawford out of the 2 or pick it up at 3 if he gains some poundsspot, but for now he's really struggling in a lot of areas. Again his shooting, you're getting flusterd over a guy with a career high of 2 3 point shots made I think his efg is 38%, not exactly something to get all worked up over.

I will say he is our one bright spot on the team in terms of development, but that doesn't say much. Still even if he does become a great player we are still stuck with a ton of crap.


Yes I prefer Collison to Sweetny despite the injuries. From what I have seen of Collison he is better than Sweetny at nearly everything.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Ok...*

take your 6'9 splitter..or 6'10 Vasquez....or any number of the other stiffs that teams are casting off that you want for center. And yes, you are ignorant. Diop has size but is not athletic. The scouts fell inl ove with his body. He didn't even have much experience. To compare Bynum to Diop is..well...something I would expect you to do. BYnum gets 3 feet about the rim on dunks and blocks. How many guys in the league do that? If you were a fraction as smart as you think you would know that bigs ALWAYS develop later because they don't face the size day in and day out. Tim Duncan was no great shakes his first couple of years in college...good but not great. You have NO clue what AB's BB I.Q., is but you criticize it because he doesn't set a decent pick or have enough arc on his shot. I got news for you...most HS players don't, unless they come from a great coached program. His shot is the same deal... tons of coaches never correct that. Ever watch Jo Jo White? Could not have had a flatter shot but he was a smart, fundamental player. BTW, Duncan's shot is also flat...and what do they call him? The big something or another.

I'm not saying he will be a star but his flaws are not serious. He has size, attitude, character, athleticism, and work ethic. I'll chance that.

In a draft where most of the big guy's heights are turning out to be a bit stretched, this kid is a true 5, not a converted pf. 

One last thing, I was touting Amare when everyone else was raving about DeAngelo, but Amare was not a good basketball player from a fundamental or skill standpoint. It was this along with a checked family situation that kept him from being a top pick.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Ok...*



alphadog said:


> take your 6'9 splitter..or 6'10 Vasquez....or any number of the other stiffs that teams are casting off that you want for center. And yes, you are ignorant. Diop has size but is not athletic. The scouts fell inl ove with his body. He didn't even have much experience. To compare Bynum to Diop is..well...something I would expect you to do. BYnum gets 3 feet about the rim on dunks and blocks. How many guys in the league do that? If you were a fraction as smart as you think you would know that bigs ALWAYS develop later because they don't face the size day in and day out.


Someday maybe when you're older you'll learn the definition of irony, perhaps in an ironic way. Hilarious that Splitter morphed into 6'9 and became a stiff though he is what not even a year older than Bynum? Then you go on to contradict yourself saying big men take time develop. It's obvious all your intersted in doing is arguing, so go troll someone else I'm done with you and your inane ability to contradict yourself. Keep telling yourself that Vasquez and Splitter are stiffs while babbling about bigs taking later to develop. With insight like this I wonder if you work for the Knicks scouting team.

Also I don't know what you think Athletic means, probably something else other than the English definition but Diop is a an athletic guy, all the scouts fell in love with his athleticism and size. He runs the floor well and can jump. You're honestly blind if you don't think Diop is/was athletic, that's a huge reason he was drafted read any report ever on him. Seriously why not argue about how Swedish he is? It's just as valid an argument.

Try using google before you come at me with full blown nonsense. Everyone knows Diop is athletic, he's just has the lowest b-ball IQ in the league. He looks like its his first time playing b-ball whenver he gets a possession. That's his problem.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...official&q=Desagana+Diop+Athletic&btnG=Search





> Tim Duncan was no great shakes his first couple of years in college...good but not great. You have NO clue what AB's BB I.Q., is but you criticize it because he doesn't set a decent pick or have enough arc on his shot. I got news for you...most HS players don't, unless they come from a great coached program. His shot is the same deal... tons of coaches never correct that. Ever watch Jo Jo White? Could not have had a flatter shot but he was a smart, fundamental player. BTW, Duncan's shot is also flat...and what do they call him? The big something or another.


Hhaha Tim Duncan had a great improvement every year he was in College, what a silly comparision. I don't even know why you'd be goofy enough to compare players who don't even play the same position, wait yes I do. YMore comedy please. Hilarious, I am arguing about the ability to pick up mechanics and you are arguing about the arch of a shot. You're a pretty funny guy, but I'm getting a little fed up with your inability to comprehend simple written statements. To clear it up for you duncan has good shot mechanics, his shot might be off but he was able to learn real quick how to shoot it. It has to do a lot with being a student of the game and figuring out how to have the game to you, something it's obvious you know nothing about.





> I'm not saying he will be a star but his flaws are not serious. He has size, attitude, character, athleticism, and work ethic. I'll chance that.
> 
> In a draft where most of the big guy's heights are turning out to be a bit stretched, this kid is a true 5, not a converted pf.
> 
> One last thing, I was touting Amare when everyone else was raving about DeAngelo, but Amare was not a good basketball player from a fundamental or skill standpoint. It was this along with a checked family situation that kept him from being a top pick.


I'd argue that Amare was a great rebounder before he ever got to the NBA, in terms of positioning himself and what not so again youre analysis is as always flawed. Congrats unpicking the most atheltic big man prospect since KG to be a good player, it's a serious accomplishment, really.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> Diop is athletic??? Have you ever seen Diop play??Bynum gets up higher and is faster end to end...Bynum is just transforming his mody from pudgy 17 y.o to slim...Wait until he hits the weight room..Diop has no offensive skills..


Also, remember you can be a physical monster in the NBA but if you can't grasp how to play the game you'll never go for. Look at Graham for instance.










The dude is a damn monster I mean seriously, however as monstrous as he is he still has serious issue slashing to the rim and getting a good first step. His only saving grace will not be how he works out, but how his game transitions to the pros, and how he himself finds a role in the NBA.

Strength Conditioning they are all important, you can fill out a role if you can do one thing well but I don't htink we're looking for those type of players anymore. Look at Mengke Bateer. The dude is big and probably one of the strongest guys in the League, he kept ben wallace out of the paint in the worlds and has on more than one occasion matched up with shaq strength wise.

If he hit the weights he could probably punch holes in concrete, however that won't make up for the fact that he has hands like rocks, and he treats entry passes the same way two simlarly charged magnets treat each other.


Also you don't know if the reason he is working out was to get better or to rehab his torn achilles... You do know about that right?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The dude is a damn monster I mean seriously, however as monstrous as he is he still has serious issue slashing to the rim and getting a good first step. His only saving grace will not be how he works out, but how his game transitions to the pros, and how he himself finds a role in the NBA.


speaking of graham,he apparantly has had super workouts..His ball handling is way better than initially though,can stroke it and is an obvious monster..Draftcity had a writeup on him


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Regarding Splitter and Vasques..*

My wording could have been better because what I meant was that they are PFs...the other guys that are being mentioned are mostly stiffs. If Splitter is a true 6'11+, then I say take him but i think he will found out to be shorterI happen to think Vasques will be especially good....just not at center. And BTW, Duncam was absolutely a center in college...and wouold be today had he not started with Robinson. Athletic is a matter of judgement. Diop is more than some but not as much as others. I happen to prefer quicker guys but BYnum , I think, will be good.

Without insulting you...and I'm sorry for doing that, its not my nature,(although I DO enjoy arguing, as TRuth will attest). I will say that Bynum is a much better prospect than Diop was...or is. 

Your comparison of Graham is not very valid as he has flown up the charts. It wasn't so much what he couldn't do as it was what he was needed to do and allowed to do. Probably a lotto pick.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i have this sickening feeling that Zeke is going to draft a 2 guard at #8 and go big later at #30...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Who would be left?*

One of the top guns at the 2 mighht not be a bad pick IF he gets rid of Marbury(1st choice) or JC...otherwise it seems a bit redundant. What big will be hangin' at 30? Snagging a center with 19 could be possible if he gets that pick but I have heard nothing about getting it. Blatch at 30? Petro falls that far? A possible trade up? That would be my favorite scenario...#30 and filler for a much better pick. Best of both worlds...a future 2 guard (or point if Felton is around) and a center. Doubt IT would go this far for the reasons KBF espoused earlier, but I would love it. Hey, even better...buy the 19, trade the 30 and filler and end up with 8, (9-15 or higher?), and 19. THAT would be fun.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Who would be left?*



alphadog said:


> One of the top guns at the 2 mighht not be a bad pick IF he gets rid of Marbury(1st choice) or JC...otherwise it seems a bit redundant. What big will be hangin' at 30? Snagging a center with 19 could be possible if he gets that pick but I have heard nothing about getting it. Blatch at 30? Petro falls that far? A possible trade up? That would be my favorite scenario...#30 and filler for a much better pick. Best of both worlds...a future 2 guard (or point if Felton is around) and a center. Doubt IT would go this far for the reasons KBF espoused earlier, but I would love it. Hey, even better...buy the 19, trade the 30 and filler and end up with 8, (9-15 or higher?), and 19. THAT would be fun.


If he gets rid of JC or Marbury I am all for it...preferably Marbury,though i dont see any takers...Personally,I dont see any way out of this mess until H20,Penny and TT are off the books..Thats 2 years,so if you believe Bynum has the goods,take him NOW and develop him..I am sick of mediocrity


----------

